# Sicherheitsbedenken gegen neue I/O-Technik Thunderbolt



## Newsfeed (25 Februar 2011)

Ähnlich wie bereits bei Firewire könnten spezielle Geräte  über den Thunderbolt-Port Computer ausspionieren, kritisieren Sicherheitsexperten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

